# chefboyardeejay - Lawn 2016



## chefboyardeejay (Apr 16, 2017)

upload image online free

As you can see, there are quite a few patches of discoloration and bare spots. From what little research I dug up, I'm to assume the patches of clover I had were from throwing out and spreading a bunch of composted manure mixed with topsoil at the start of the season. Again, just throwing stuff out there and seeing what sticks. I think these pictures were in late July before the crabgrass really took over. There's actually quite a few weeds in there, but I only focused on pulling and using weedkiller on the crabgrass. I believe I used an Ortho brand crabgrass specific weedkiller, but I'll have to check. 2016 saw no use of preemergent. At this point, I didn't care if there were weeds as long as it was green(ish) and the newly acquired Honda mower made it look pretty enough. You'll notice the backyard, where the retaining wall is, that I had favorable results there and I'm only guessing because it was flat and I could get it to grow in fuller.

The front and side parts of the yard are on a 25-30 degree grade and it's going to be a struggle to grow and maintain grass in a few areas. I've seen moss start to come in this spring and I'm debating whether or not to give in this year and let it fill in the bare areas.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Its not looking too bad. The slopes you can do but it usually takes a few seasons. I did KBG so I could move plugs and get it to spread but previously it took a few overseed as washout was bad.

That being said I'm trying a tackifier right now. Seems to be holding the peat moss tight but we will see when germination comes. If it works I'll try to let you know!


----------



## chefboyardeejay (Apr 16, 2017)

I've watched almost all your videos and cant wait to see how that tackifier/peat moss technique works out. Ahem, I WAS thinking about getting burlap or germination blanket but decided against it after your video.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah so far so good. I am hoping it works, rained last night and haven't checked yet!


----------

